# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Official Justin Amash MoneyBomb Donations Thread!!

## CaseyJones

please post your donation receipts here, MoneyBomb Is Live! Donate! Donate! Donate!

https://www.facebook.com/events/710011762367977/

http://justinamashmoneybomb.com/

As always make your donations directly to the official campaign website:

http://www.justinamash.com/

----------


## tsai3904

As if we didn't need more reason to support Justin, the US Chamber of Commerce just endorsed Brian Ellis.  The Chamber spends *a lot* on tv ads for their endorsed candidates (i.e., Thad Cochran in MS and Mike Simpson in ID).

----------


## CaseyJones

HOLD!

----------


## malkusm

From the official campaign:




> We're less than three weeks away from the August 5 primary, and Justin's establishment opponent is trying every trick in the book to deceive voters. It's gotten so bad that the National Journal labeled this race "the ugliest House primary of the cycle."
> 
> Yesterday, we found out that Brian Ellis has dumped more than $800,000 of his own money into the race -- and his fundraising numbers were buoyed by an additional $60,000 of lobbyist and D.C. special-interest money.
> 
> Now the U.S. Chamber is coming out against us. Moments ago, Big Business's lobby announced that they'll help fund Ellis's smear campaign. Justin is the top opponent of their No. 1 agenda item: reauthorizing the Ex-Im corporate welfare bank.
> 
> All the data show that we're in a good position, but it is an absolute necessity that we raise money to combat the coming wave of attack ads.
> 
> Thankfully, our grassroots supporters have recognized this need and are organizing an online money bomb this Friday, July 18. This will be a 24-hour push to raise as much money as possible for Justin's campaign.
> ...

----------


## CaseyJones

> From the official campaign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				We're less than three weeks away from the August 5 primary, and Justin's establishment opponent is trying every trick in the book to deceive voters. It's gotten so bad that the National Journal labeled this race "the ugliest House primary of the cycle."
> 
> ...


excellent

----------


## Massachusetts

I will make my donation tomorrow! Go Justin!

----------


## jct74



----------


## tsai3904

Donated.

----------


## CaseyJones

$5,815!! +rep To All!

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Massachusetts

$10,247.09 as of 4:04 PM EST

----------


## Lucille

Just got an email:




> We know we’ve asked a lot from you over the last nine months since Justin’s establishment opponent unleashed his smear campaign.
> 
> And -- trust me -- we know you can’t wait to send Brian Ellis packing and return Justin Amash to Congress for another term.
> 
> But a lot can happen over the next 18 days.
> 
> Will Brian Ellis put even MORE MONEY behind his negative ads?  *Will Ellis’s Washington patrons find a back-channel route to air anonymous attacks?*
> 
> This campaign truly is a battle of entrenched Washington elites vs. the grassroots. We rely on the generosity of supporters to battle our self-funding opponent.
> ...


Re bold, like they did to McDaniel?  Yikes.  I wouldn't put it past them.

----------


## CaseyJones

$11,607.09!!!

----------


## frodus24

Justin Amash for Congress
Donation Receipt
CONFIRMATION # 45453

DONOR	
ADDRESS	
PHONE	
EMAIL	
EMPLOYER	NA
OCCUPATION	NA
AMOUNT	
$10.00
DATE	Jul 18 2014
TYPE	Credit Card
THIS DONATION IS NOT TAX DEDUCTIBLE.

----------


## malkusm

Justin Amash for Congress
Donation Receipt
CONFIRMATION # 45455

AMOUNT	
$100.00
DATE	Jul 18 2014
TYPE	Credit Card
THIS DONATION IS NOT TAX DEDUCTIBLE.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Donated!




> Justin Amash for Congress Donation Receipt
> CONFIRMATION # 4XXXX
> DATE Jul 18 2014

----------


## Carlybee

Justin Amash for Congress Donation Receipt
CONFIRMATION # 45460
DATE Jul 18 2014

----------


## Massachusetts

Reps for everybody who donates! Let me know if I missed you!

----------


## CaseyJones

> Reps for everybody who donates! Let me know if I missed you!


me to!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> me to!


I will get around to it as well.

----------


## CaseyJones

$11,962.09!!!

----------


## malkusm

Someone go donate $37.91 to get us to an even $12K!

----------


## malkusm

> Someone go donate $37.91 to get us to an even $12K!


Ignore this. Someone just WENT OFF

*$13,022.09*

----------


## CaseyJones

$13,022.09 !!!

----------


## CaseyJones

$13,407.09!!!

----------


## CaseyJones

$13,767.09!!!

----------


## CaseyJones

$15,202.09!!!

----------


## CaseyJones

$17,907.09

----------


## CaseyJones

$19,624.09!!!

----------


## Massachusetts

$19,549.09

Nearly $20,000 in a single day! Keep it up!

----------


## Massachusetts



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> here's a thread on Daily Paul if anyone wants to keep it bumped or post their donations there:
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/321375/just...b-july-18-2014


I bumped that thread today, but we're not getting a lot of traction.

----------


## CaseyJones

$20,239.09!!!

----------


## CaseyJones

$20,934.25!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not to derail the thread, but who are these idiots opposing Amash? Looks like a RINO neoconservative chicken hawk account on FB and Twitter.

----------


## malkusm

> We need to get on twitter stat and hash tag Mark Levin's promotion of Amash, add talk of the moneybomb...


I am not on Twitter but this is a good idea. Tweet at Levin too perhaps? (Not sure if he is active)

----------


## MelissaWV

I am too ladylike to tweet at people, but I did donate.

~bump~

----------


## malkusm

Last 2 hours! Let's get a couple thousand more?

----------


## CaseyJones

$21,854.25!!!

----------


## Xenliad

Confirmation # 45536
Amount $30.00
Date 	Jul 18 2014

----------


## CaseyJones

$22,169.25!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> We need to get on twitter stat and hash tag Mark Levin's promotion of Amash, add talk of the moneybomb...


Just a reply to Levin's post from earlier:

----------


## CaseyJones

> What was the final tally?


over 23K

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Brian Ellis spotted recently in Washington D.C.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9503865&type=1


Good word, $60,000?  Almost more than triple what Amash got from this money bomb?  Remind me why liberty style candidates _mostly_ look to grassroots for fundraising and kicking the establishment to the curb when their opponents rake in big money like this?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Good word, $60,000?  Almost more than triple what Amash got from this money bomb?  Remind me why liberty style candidates _mostly_ look to grassroots for fundraising and kicking the establishment to the curb when their opponents rake in big money like this?


This assumes that Amash is not raising funds through other means.  This also pisses in the Wheaties of those that worked very hard to get people to donate and bring in over $23k.  Big money generally comes with big obligations.

----------

